# TiVo To Calendar - Adding upcoming recordings to Google Calendar



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey y'all,

[I'm new to this community and was referred to this forum after posting to a different forum first.]

I created a tool that automatically adds upcoming TiVo recordings to Google Calendar. It works on Windows 7 / Vista. If interested, please try it out at at wishicouldsoftware.com. I'd really like to get your feedback.

Here's some background:
For years, I kept asking my wife, "What shows are recording tonight?" For some time now, I've been using Google calendar which sends an email each morning with everything in my calendar for the day. One day I thought "I Wish I Could have my TiVo recordings appear in my calendar so that I can see what's recording that day in my morning email." I also wanted the tool to be able to run periodically without me having to do anything. And let me just add certain types of shows that I want in my calendar and be notified of them before the show starts. This comes in handy when a live sporting event or awards show is recording so that you can have a better chance to watch it before finding out the results online or from a friend or relative calling.

Thanks,
Mike

p.s.- If you like it, please follow Wish I Could Software on Facebook to get notified of updates and new features.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Here's the direct link:

http://www.wishicouldsoftware.com/tivotocal.html

Looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing this great work, svms!


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Mike,

Will there be a new version pushed out soon? The beta seems to have only run until yesterday and when I tried to run it to update my GCal it said it wouldn't because the beta expired.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm working on a new version that will be out very soon (by today or this weekend at the latest). It was delayed due to events out of my control (sorry). 

Please provide feedback and let me know how it works for you and in what ways I can improve it. I was hoping for much more feedback than what I've received so far.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

I just updated TiVo to Calendar which is now available on my site at 
http://www.wishicouldsoftware.com/tivotocal.html.

This new release provides greater control by excluding any show that you don't want scheduled.

Please provide feedback and let me know how it works for you and in what ways I can improve it.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just installed this. Seriously wonderful software!

:up::up:


----------



## tedmundson (Nov 28, 2003)

Very cool App quick question I have 5 TiVo but I only want to see entries for 4 is there a way I can limit that ?


----------

